# Macro question - Angle Distortion



## fisheye (Aug 12, 2013)

Water refracts, so the further from perpendicular you get to the glass, the worse the chromatic aberration gets.

I don't think there's anything you can do about it other then try to stay as perpendicular as you can relative to the glass.


----------



## ckraft (Feb 19, 2013)

Read up on focus stacking. A start at
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Focus_stacking


----------



## zodduska (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks, I noticed moving back out of true macro range makes it easier to stay more perpendicular to the glass and gives slightly more flexibility when shooting.


----------

